# alternative for ISDATE, if ISDATE is not available in Excel natively



## jarryd23 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi,

would like to ask theres a alternative function/formula for ISDATE?

Here is my problem:
Cell A1 = 12/RE/2022 (which is supposed to be a date format but it contains a text, where ISDATE is the only one can solve i think)

as a starter i hope you can share me some ideas

thanks!


----------



## bebo021999 (Dec 22, 2022)

Actually real date in Excel are treated as number
For example: 1/1/2022 = 44562
To test whether A1 is date or not:
=ISNUMBER(A1)
To narrow it, if date in A1 around 1/1 - 31/12/2022 then using:
=AND(A1>=44562,A1<=44926)
or
=AND(A1>=DATEVALUE("01/01/2022"),A1<=DATEVALUE("31/12/2022"))


----------



## jarryd23 (Dec 22, 2022)

bebo021999 said:


> Actually real date in Excel are treated as number
> For example: 1/1/2022 = 44562
> To test whether A1 is date or not:
> =ISNUMBER(A1)
> ...



Oh sorry for error it supposed to be this:
Cell A1 = 12/RE/2022 (as example if the value mistaken contains letters which is suppose to be a date format mm/dd/yyyy in numbers only)

i tried also DATEVALUE for this:
Cell A1 = 12/22/2022 
=DATEVALUE(A1)

which gives me #VALUE! error


----------

